# Elements of  merit image...



## MLeeK (Feb 28, 2012)

I see we are getting some GORGEOUS images in here lately by some more experienced shooters. Those shooters who need more or something different tin CC than the  basic images need, so I thought I'd share this awesome PPA article... 
Elements of a Merit Image | Professional Photographers of America

You do have to be logged in to read it, but you can become just a website member-not a full fledged paying member-to read it and to use MANY of the resources at PPA. There is SO MUCH!!! If you haven't done it you SHOULD!


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 29, 2012)

Could not find any reference to a "website member" - can you possibly tell me where on their site I can see it?


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 29, 2012)

ppa.com/articles/120/Elements-of-a-Merit-Image.php


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry ... I didn't make myself clear enough. I can get to that page but in order to read it, I need to register.

_*Post #1:  "You do have to be logged in to read it, but you can become just a website member-not a full fledged paying member-to read it"*_

  ... what I can't find is any way to become a "website member"


----------



## KmH (Feb 29, 2012)

Click on 'REGISTER'

https://www.ppa.com/my-ppa/create-account.php


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, Keith!


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for that - I realised I had gone past the register process and got myself into a membership stream!! Aaah the frustrations of growing old .
I think I will enjoy exploring this resource, so thanks once again.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the links and info.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't seem to register for free.  I go through the process, but keep ending up at a page that asks for credit card numbers.  

EDIT:  Nevermind.  Found it!


----------

